# Painting the car $$?



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got a 1995 Nissan 200sx :thumbup:..its my first car and i love it! Well my question is its like a purple redish color and i want to paint it black, white, red ect..Does anyone know how much it would roughly cost me to get it painted somewhere?


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

it can cost anywhere from 400-1200 depending on where u go


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks 
What color does everyone think my car looks best in?


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Unless your doing it yourself a proper repaint will cost $2000-3000 
dont do red


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I just got a 1995 Nissan 200sx :thumbup:..its my first car and i love it! Well my question is its like a purple redish color and i want to paint it black, white, red ect..Does anyone know how much it would roughly cost me to get it painted somewhere?


just dont have it painted with enamel paint have it done with something like polyurethane paint or something better


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> just dont have it painted with enamel paint have it done with something like polyurethane paint or something better


whats wrong w/ red???


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my car is black , but if i could i would paint my car either red or wrx blue


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> my car is black , but if i could i would paint my car either red or wrx blue


agreed wrx blue is leet


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we do have a cosmetic section people...........


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Anywhere from $500 to $50,000 depending on what you want to do and how nice you want it to look. Decent stock-color paint work generally starts around $1500, and color-changes, including jams and pulling your engine can be $3000 or more. It all depends on where you are, what shop you go to, and who you know.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my estimate was $1500, that includes changing the color if I desired, Installing my spoiler and fenders. Its a good friend of my dad so he's taking it easy on my pockets though.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

3 grand......


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i just got my car painted a week ago. it ran me 1300 for the full job including jambs. The big thing is if you have the skills take all the lights out , door locks, and all the removable pieces and have them paint them seperatly. I had done this too all my cars including this one and it makes for a real nice job with no lines, and the body shop is alot happier also for you doin this. Its a little bit of work but its worth it completely in the end. ill be posting some pics once i find my freakin camera.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> i just got my car painted a week ago. it ran me 1300 for the full job including jambs. The big thing is if you have the skills take all the lights out , door locks, and all the removable pieces and have them paint them seperatly. I had done this too all my cars including this one and it makes for a real nice job with no lines, and the body shop is alot happier also for you doin this. Its a little bit of work but its worth it completely in the end. ill be posting some pics once i find my freakin camera.


Why would you paint your door locks?!?!?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Why would you paint your door locks?!?!?


maybe he just means the striker plates?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> maybe he just means the striker plates?


possibly so, or the handle.


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Damn..It sucks thinking about spending another grand or more for a paint job when I just bought it..Oh well, I was wondering what you guys thought of the purple color for the 200sx..Do you think its a MUST to get it painted or do you guys think it'll look decent with some nice ground effects, rims, ect.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i didnt mean that the locks were painted i screwwed up there i meant just take them out so they can paint behind them. I thought the same thing about just geting some effects and stuff but after i got the rims I got bumped in the front end and found that it was just time for paint. I think its one of the best things i ever did for the car right now, it looks great and nothings better than driving around in a nice shiny car.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> i didnt mean that the locks were painted i screwwed up there i meant just take them out so they can paint behind them. I thought the same thing about just geting some effects and stuff but after i got the rims I got bumped in the front end and found that it was just time for paint. I think its one of the best things i ever did for the car right now, it looks great and nothings better than driving around in a nice shiny car.


driving a nice shiny car full of hott girls, that all want u...at the same time..... :thumbup:


well, im planning on getting a paint job myself.. but a decent job is so expensive... im not changing the color, im leaving mine black, but i dont want to pay for something that isnt going to last.. i rather spend a little more and have it for alot longer...


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

thats more the plus right there i guess, but two many girls in the car slows it up , i still like the speed.


----------



## Boom (Oct 26, 2004)

use rattle can.. i heard this guy used rattle can to paint his pickup and just buffed it like each time and the car looked like it was profesionally done. .. there is this guy down the road from my house will paint any car for 300 bucks. donno how crappy it will be.. but on the other hand there is allways maaco paint.. i would learn to do it myself. so you can put on multiple coats around 4 coats then maybe like 6-10 clear coats. ohh yea...


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

just save your money for a proper paint job, its well worth it. it may take a while but at least youll be happy with it when its done. painting the car yourself is hard as shit if you dont have the right place and know how to paint it right. There is so many new products on the market for painting that a trained person will know what to use. There is also the baking thing, If you have it done somewhere professionaly it wil be baked and make the paint harden quicker.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> my car is black , but if i could i would paint my car either red or wrx blue


Don't you mean Nismo blue??? heh


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

There is no way in hell I'm going to paint my car myself. It's my first car for one and I don't want to mess it up. On top of that it only has 31k, so its like a brand new car.. I'll have my friends dad do it, he does it for a living...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You don't even want to know what I've spent at body/paint shops over the last 4 years.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> You don't even want to know what I've spent at body/paint shops over the last 4 years.


i could only imagine :balls:


----------

